# Do you wear clothes that are too big for you?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Five years ago in 2001, I hit a high weight of 178. I like to wear baggy clothes. I'm big boned and have wide shoulders. I was at the Superstore today and I tried on an XL shirt (I usually buy this size) but it looked huge on me. I was going to try on a large, but just got too tired since I realized how awful I looked in the pants that I was wearing. (They are a size 16) I don't fit this size. I fit a size 13. I realized how huge I looked in my pants when my body is not that big. I'm trying to cover up by wearing baggy things, but it just makes me look alot bigger. 

Just because I lost 30 lbs. I am now 150. (I still want to lose 20) doesn't make me feel any skinnier. I still want to cover up. 

Does anyone else do this? Thanks.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I wear a size 12 but still usually only wear my size 14 pants, even though they're always falling down and make me look fat. I don't do it to hide myself though. I just do it because it feels more comfy to have all that extra room :stu


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I really can't help but buy clothes that are too big for me. It would be nice to be able to buy a shirt and not _have_ to roll up the sleeves. Jeans are even less fun...I've pulled jeans off the rack that were at least a full foot too long before. I don't think I've bought a new pair in over a year, and I'm dreading the day when I finally decide it's time to buy more.

When the weather's cold, though, I don't mind wearing baggy clothes. It's certainly comfortable, if nothing else.

Maybe I should learn how to sew. :con


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Last year I went from a size 18 to 12 in less than 2 months. I didn't want anybody to see how much weight I had lost so I kept wearing my baggy clothes. Finally I went out and bought a pair of size 12 jeans. They fit for a while but now even they're too big for me. 

I'm too broke to go out and buy a bunch of new stuff, so I just wear what I have. Usually around size 14 and XL stuff.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I tend to wear this baggy bunnyhug all the time because it hides my stomach. I know it makes me look bigger, but I hate it when my stomach jiggles and it feels like people are staring. I am a size 14 now, and would like to go down to a 10. Anything in particular that helped you lose weight?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I like baggy clothes. I can wear small/medium sized t shirts, but intead I prefer wearing guy t-shirts (female parental unit hates it). Possibly because I think they have better designs but there's probbaly an unconsious reason mized in there.

I wear regular pants though (size 8). Not fond of skirts but will wear shorts on occasion.

I guess its also why I like winter so much: Sweaters are the best look for me.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

It depends on my mood and the activity I am doing. If I am going for a walk I usually wear form fitting clothes because I can't stand clothes flopping all over the place when I walk. I usually like my jeans to be form fitting but not too tight. I always wear sweats and sweatshirts around the house.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Clothes? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> Clothes? :stu


 :stu 
I live in a nudist colony. Which, I guess, shouldn't be called a "colony" anymore since all other inhabitants evacuated the area once I disrobed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

used to


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

green and lonely said:


> I really can't help but buy clothes that are too big for me. It would be nice to be able to buy a shirt and not _have_ to roll up the sleeves. Jeans are even less fun...I've pulled jeans off the rack that were at least a full foot too long before. I don't think I've bought a new pair in over a year, and I'm dreading the day when I finally decide it's time to buy more.
> 
> When the weather's cold, though, I don't mind wearing baggy clothes. It's certainly comfortable, if nothing else.
> 
> Maybe I should learn how to sew. :con


 :ditto

Maybe I should be shopping in the kids' dept. but that's way too humiliating and besides, their clothes are inappropriate. Why are the smallest adult women's jean sizes apparently created for women 6 feet tall??

SA Girl, go buy some clothes that show off the new bod. Congrats on losing all that weight - I'm sure it wasn't easy.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I wouldn't say my clothes are too big for me, but I definitely avoid things that are really tight. Well..some of my pants are huge on me, but that's only because I bought them a little baggy and they stretched out (either that or i've lost weight, but I don't weigh myself so I woudn't know..). My shirts have to be somewhat fitted because if they're not, it looks really bad on me (but too tight is even worse, because it makes me feel self-concious and exposed).


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I lost some weight and my clothes are loose on me now. I like my clothes well-fitted. Many times they end up too loose or too small.

I have so much trouble finding clothing that fits correctly. I should teach myself to sew. Perfectly tailored clothing sounds like a dream come true.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I mainly wear loose clothing for working out, I prefer to wear more figure-contouring apparel though.


----------



## droplet (May 21, 2006)

Sa girl, it could be just a habit from your previous weight. It takes time to get used to a new size or shape. It's confusing as often you don't know what size to even try on in a store, as weight loss is a continuous process. It's a transition. You will get used to it, though, and eventually you probably won't keep wearing such baggy clothes. 

You're just not used to your great new figure! Congrats on losing weight btw.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to wear baggy clothes in high school, and I didn't have a weight issue. I used them to hide in them because I felt if I made myself look unappealing that people would leave me alone. This thought process didn't work all to well. 

I wouldn't wear jeans that fit me, mainly 2 sizes to big jeans and sports pants, huge t-shirts, and things my mom picked out for me (I would wear it not to hurt my mom's feelings stuff), loose jackets and sneakers. And this was all year round. 

I broke that habit half way thorugh my 2nd year in college.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Usually not, but I do like wearing loose clothing.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think it has to do with the whole if I look unappealing then people will leave me alone, but I really do want to look good and make friends. People even dress up to go to the hospital, I learned just a few months ago. Everyone looks fab, except for me. I really can't afford to be buying new clothes all the time, either. I have found that Old Navy, Eclipse, Warehouse One, The Garage, Wal-mart and Superstore have some really nice clothes that are not overly expensive.


----------

